# Werbt einen Freund/ Möchte geworben werden.



## Craganmore (1. Mai 2015)

*Werbt einen Freund/ Möchte geworben werden.*

Huhu.

Ich würde gerne mit Wow neu anfangen, habe vor ca. 5 Jahren mal angefangen zu Zocken bis auf lvl 40. Also kann man eigentlich sagen, das ich ein Neuling bin in dem Spiel.
Also was ich suche ist, jemanden der  Erfahrung hat und Lust hat mit mir einen oder mehrere Chars hochzuziehen. Gold und sonstige Unterstützung würde ich auch dankend annehmen.
Realm wäre mir egal, allerdings würde ich gerne als Hordler Spielen.

Bin 21 Jahre alt, aktiv und Headset vorhanden. Für Skype oder ts3.

Wer lust und Interesse hat, der kann sich ja mal melden 

Mfg


----------



## Stueppi (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Werbt einen Freund/ Möchte geworben werden.*



Craganmore schrieb:


> Gold und sonstige Unterstützung würde ich auch dankend annehmen.


Ich übrigens auch.

Spielername Kalldra
Allianz
Server Blackhand

Womit ich das verdient hätte? Garnicht, ich würde mich trotzdem freuen =D


----------

